# What do you think about  NIKON COOLPIX L110



## nikon778 (Apr 27, 2014)

I just want to ask you did you had experience with this.
.    I am an amateur  and I just think this is good thing for starting but I want second opinion.

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/nikon_coolpix_l110_review/


----------



## mltain (Apr 29, 2014)

I have one, save your money. Its pretty much useless for any kind of indoor use. Go get a cheap used dslr from keh.com you'll be happier in the end.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 29, 2014)

nikon778 said:


> I just want to ask you did you had experience with this.
> .    I am an amateur  and I just think this is good thing for starting but I want second opinion.
> 
> Nikon Coolpix L110 Review | PhotographyBLOG



A lot depends on what sort of pictures you want to take, and what sort of lighting you will be working with - most cameras do fine in bright sunny conditions taking pictures outdoors, but if you want to be able to take pictures indoors you either need something with a good flash (which usually means something external) or something with a much larger sensor - a true DSLR of some sort, with some fast glass.


----------



## nikon778 (Apr 30, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> nikon778 said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to ask you did you had experience with this.
> ...


Well, I am mostly taking pictures of landscape,nature,rivers...


----------



## Braineack (Apr 30, 2014)

Braineack merely replies, "But I don't think of it."


----------



## timor (Apr 30, 2014)

I see, that Pentax MX1 price dropped to $300. Maybe there is less zoom on that, but the sensor is 30% bigger and the lens is much faster. Plus MX1 is really stylish.


----------

